
Kroger automating its operations to challenge Amazon - mandeepj
http://money.cnn.com/2018/05/17/technology/kroger-ocado-grocery-delivery/index.html
======
siruncledrew
Even with Amazon's logistics and the Whole Foods acquisition, it's interesting
to see Walmart and Kroger still hold major market share positions in the U.S.
grocery market: [https://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/16/amazon-whole-foods-
control-o...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/16/amazon-whole-foods-control-only-
sliver-of-the-grocery-market-for-now.html)

------
HillaryBriss
_The Kroger (KR) deal will see the American grocery giant take a 5% stake in
Ocado (OCDGF) with an investment worth about £183 million ($247 million).
Ocado said it will begin setting up Kroger with various systems to help it
manage warehouse operations, automation, logistics and delivery route planning
in the US._

the Amazon vans are all over our neighborhood. still, i look forward to this
additional home delivery service.

